
Ask HN: an archive for RSS feeds (similar to the wayback machine)?   - urlwolf
I thought an archive for RSS feeds (similar to the wayback machine) should exist. But I couldn't find any.<p>RSS would be a minimum common denominator for the web. When pulling an RSS feed, omehow you can only access the last 20 posts or so; I don't think this is a limit that the protocol imposes (it's rdf after all) or a custom, but the fact is you cannot get an old article from an RSS feed.<p>Feedburner (RSS kings) don't seem to have an archive, at least one I could find.<p>Do you know if such a thing exist? The main advantage of RSS over scraping is that there's little noise due to formatting, TOCs, ads, etc.
======
apgwoz
> The main advantage of RSS over scraping is that there's little noise due to
> formatting, TOCs, ads, etc.

How would you get past the fact that not everyone publishes the entire piece
of content in the RSS feed?

Slightly off topic, but related... I've often wondered why no one has created
an RSS delivery protocol like IMAP. I've considered writing something many
times, but it seems like it could get crushed by a few changes in already
existing readers.

------
ntoshev
Google Reader archives the feeds. Just keep scrolling back. There is also a
not-very-official API.

~~~
urlwolf
But do they do that for ANY feed? Or just for the ones you are subscribed to?
Because I need archives to any feed, not just the ones I follow...

It's true though that google seems to be catching feeds :). Nice.

I wonder if there's a way to search for a particular feed. Otherwise, I'd have
to create an account and subscribe to all feeds in the world O_0.

Where is the non-official API, anyway?

Thanks!

~~~
ntoshev
<http://code.google.com/p/pyrfeed/wiki/GoogleReaderAPI>

